# Channel change not working correctly



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

When Tivo goes to record a programme it changes to a channel that the programme isn't on. My freeview box is a Panasonic TU-CT30 and seems to be a bit hit and miss with the IR blaster, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

1. Check the FreeView box's Channel Line-Up with Tivo's.

Do they both agree on the channel numbers assigned to each channel?

2. Use the IR wands. Sticky tape them on top of the FreeView box, above the IR sensor, then change the setting on the Tivo from IR Blaster.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> 1. Check the FreeView box's Channel Line-Up with Tivo's.
> 
> Do they both agree on the channel numbers assigned to each channel?
> 
> 2. Use the IR wands. Sticky tape them on top of the FreeView box, above the IR sensor, then change the setting on the Tivo from IR Blaster.


Thanks for the reply, no they don't line up with Tivo's how do i go about changing this?

Not sure what you mean by IR Wands  , i'm new to this Tivo lark............can you tell


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

If TiVo and your Freeview box disagree about the channel numbers, the two most likely explanations are 1) you haven't rescanned your Freeview box since the The Big Channel Reshuffle they (Freeview) did a few weeks back or 2) You chose the wrong option for TV sources when you setup TiVo.

It'll be easy to tell - what channels do you have BBC3, BBC4 and BBC7 showing as being on both TiVo and and on your Freeview box?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah that seems to be the case, i thought i'd selected the wrong TV sources but wasn't sure how to change it


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Now when i'm on Channel 4 the screen and audio are very jumpy, gutted as i want to watch Shameless tonight................................the wife is giving me "the look"


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Also i'm struggling to find the remote code for my TV, i thought i had it as i was able to mute and turn the volume up and down using my Tivo remote for a very short while then all of a sudden it stopped working, is it always this hard or is it because im new to the Tivo?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok got the remote code sorted now  but still having trouble getting Tivo to match my STB channels, any advice greatly appreciated :up:


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

If you answer the question in comment #4, it'll be easy for people here to tell you what you need to do.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

ndunlavey said:


> If you answer the question in comment #4, it'll be easy for people here to tell you what you need to do.


I thought i had answered it in comment #5 

It's ok now, i had to rescan my STB and now i just need to learn where all my channels have moved to 

On another subject, can anyone tell me why when i click on channel highlights that i only get 8 channels and everyone apart from C4 is Sky, i don't even have Sky


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Where in comment #5 did you say what the channel numbers for t those three channels were on TiVo and the STB? If you had posted them, people here would have been able to tell you that it was indeed the case that yopu hadn't done a rescan on the STB since Freeview changed the channels around a few weeeks back. I don't understand why, if you were saying in comment #5 that you had fixed the problem, you then asked the question again later. 

Whatever, are you now happy that you have TiVo working?

To answer the question in comment #10 - the material presented in Inside TiVo and Channel Highlights is editorial content that gets sent to everyone, regardless of platform. I ignore it, because it isn't selective and always seems to be out of date anyway.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

ndunlavey said:


> Where in comment #5 did you say what the channel numbers for t those three channels were on TiVo and the STB? If you had posted them, people here would have been able to tell you that it was indeed the case that yopu hadn't done a rescan on the STB since Freeview changed the channels around a few weeeks back. I don't understand why, if you were saying in comment #5 that you had fixed the problem, you then asked the question again later.
> 
> Whatever, are you now happy that you have TiVo working?
> 
> To answer the question in comment #10 - the material presented in Inside TiVo and Channel Highlights is editorial content that gets sent to everyone, regardless of platform. I ignore it, because it isn't selective and always seems to be out of date anyway.


Its ok i read the question wrongly (#4) and thought he meant something entirely different 

I didn't say i'd fixed the problem, i said i "thought" i'd selected wrong TV sources but didn't know how to change it, anyway i appreciate you replying and pointing me in the right direction :up:

Now if you've got a spare 3 hrs to guide me through putting hacks onto my Tivo i'd REALLY apreciate it......................only joking 

The only thing i've managed to do so far is put new channel logo's on Tivo, which i was mighty impressed with, hey we've all got to start somewhere


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Good stuff. Unfortunately, I don't do hacks. (yet)


----------

